# Merit Chrono



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

2 yrs ago i've bought a couple of these Merit Watches in NOS condition...(early end of '60)

Engine is Landeron 48....bezel is hard esalite, diameter 38mm.

After a little service (new spring, gasket and oiling) run perfect and keep good time!!!!

46 hrs reserve, +/-3 sec/day

Look similarity in some Gallet model...isn't??


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Broadarrow said:


> 2 yrs ago i've bought a couple of these Merit Watches in NOS condition...(early end of '60)
> 
> Engine is Landeron 48....bezel is hard esalite, diameter 38mm.
> 
> ...


I have one of these too - yours may be only the third I've ever seen. Fiddly chrono and the non-ratchet bezel puts me off a bit, but a nice movement, and I've always liked the two register look. Never quite decided whether to keep or move on - fortunately laziness has kept it in the box. I see some dodgy website offering them for $499 - even at $2 to the glorious pound, that is a bit steep. But what do I know - I sold my RLT29 at cost...

You've certainly got yours running very nicely at that sort of accuracy - good job.


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, i'm not the only owner....it's almost rare model..









Yep, btw i'm glad, maybe the only problem is the non-luminous hands....

Me too love the two register models.

Now i'm looking for a 7733.

thanks for all.

cheers


----------

